# My stuff so far :)



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Both systems in my bedroom :/

Movie/game setup:
Sharp LC-46D85U
Yamaha RX-V667
Energy RC-50
Energy RC-LCR
Energy CB-5
6/2 - Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX ordered!
Monoprice cables & banana plugs 
PS3/360/Wii
APC UPS

Computer/music/game setup:
Sharp LC-40LE700UN
Yamaha RX-V795
Energy RC-10
Orb Audio Super Eight sub
Audio Technica ATH-AD700 headphones
Monoprice cables & banana plugs of course
APC UPS


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

PS3, xBox 360 and a Wii?!?!? Can I move in?


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

If you meet a specific set of criteria, sure


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

gorb said:


> If you meet a specific set of criteria, sure


:bigsmile:


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Replaced my Onkyo TX-SR507 with a Yamaha RX-V667- it's not here yet, since I only ordered it last night 

Once I get around to getting a new tv stand or adding a rack, I might try using an old Denon POA-2400A to power my mains. I've got no room for it on my current one. Too bad it's only a 2ch amp, cuz I wouldn't mind trying external amplification on the center as well.

I really wanted to get some RC-30s for rears...unfortunately I was too late, and I can't find them anymore. Amazon had CB-5s as a lightning deal so I nabbed a pair for $60  Maybe they'll pop back up later though.

If I feel that they can't keep up, I can always use my RC-10s or some AV123 ELT525ms I've got sitting in my closet


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Finally got around to replacing the sub. Ordered an Outlaw Audio LFM-1 EX last night. Can't wait for it to get here


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Get some subbage to match the nice speakers!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I did...check the post right above yours


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

gorb said:


> I did...check the post right above yours


I took far too long to hit submit when I replied earlier - so I never saw your last post.

Congrats!


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks. It's supposed to arrive the 8th. I can't wait


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Updates - I've had the LFM-1 EX sitting on an Auralex Gramma for a while now and today I decided to make room for a Denon POA-2400A.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I sold the Orb sub not too long ago. I'm hoping to find a cheap small replacement for it fairly soon. I might try having a box built too, since I won a Soundsplinter Orphan 8 a couple months ago. I wouldn't mind doing something myself, but I don't have any tools or a place to work with.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Been awhile since I've updated my list, and a few things have changed.

Sold the 40" Sharp that I was using with my computer, and replaced it with a Dell U2412M.
Added a Sony BDP-S390
Replaced my smallest APC UPS with a CyberPower unit
Replaced my rear speaker stands which used to be Sanus BF-24B then NF-31B with Ominmount HTS2

Here are the model numbers of the UPS I have:
APC XS1200 (computer)
APC NS1250 (HT stuff)
CyberPower CP1500PFCLCD (HT stuff)


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

Added a Chrysalis Bassmatrix-10 to the computer system yesterday. I used to have an Orb Audio Super 8, but I sold it in November 2011. I've definitely missed having a sub


----------



## minorc (Sep 4, 2013)

This thread needs pictures


----------

